

‘Punch Quest’ is the iPhone’s hottest game, but it’s a financial flop - MatthewPhillips
http://www.theverge.com/2012/10/31/3577838/punch-quest-iphone-game-struggle

======
andrewfelix
Really sobering article. It strips what little romantic notion I had left of
one day getting a decent passive income from iOS game development. Might leave
it to the big boys.

------
diminish
"We're going to try the model again for the next release, see if we can do it
next time," says Auwae. "It's really either that or leaving mobile game
development completely."

